# R/C install in Forney



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I thought for my next R/C install I would like to do my Bachmann Forney. I will be using the Airwire G3 board and will use battery power. Is this a total gut job and rewire with the new board or is there an easier way? 
Thanks


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

For what it's worth, I've installed a G Scale Graphics RailBoss 4 in the Forney. Lots of room for the receiver, battery pack and charging plug. I've found it easiest to just gut all of the electronics and remove the track pick-ups on all engines that I convert. It is my belief that I'll never sell them and if I do I at least have saved all of the removed parts.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If there's room, use the wired interface board that plugs into the socket in the Forney. (Should have come with the loco.) You should be able to tie into all the pertinent controls from there--motor, lights, and if you use a Phoenix, you can tap into the chuff triggers from that board as well to go to the Phoenix chuff inputs. Wire the battery to the battery input on the stock board in the Forney. 

Later,

K


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Found the interface board still in the box in the attic. looks like the Airwire board will not fit so I removed the Bachmann board and will wire it like I have my others. I do have one problem with the headlight. Which lead is the anode, black or red?
Isn't it a LED in the head light?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It is an LED headlight. Technically speaking, it "should" be wired such that the red wire is positive, but it's not something I'd put any large sum of money on. Get a lithium button battery and attach it to the leads of the light. The 3.7 volts of the battery will not do any harm to the LED. (Many LED flashlights are powered by a lithium button battery.) That will tell you which lead is positive. If the LED doesn't light up, then flip the battery over and try again. It should light up with that. 

You do want to check to make sure there's a resistor in series with the LED. Sometimes Bachmann puts resistors close to the LED in the headlight, other times they have the resistor on the PC board. Typically if there's a resistor in series with the LED, you'll find the resistor very close to the headlight, wrapped in heat-shrink tubing.

Later,

K


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have installed AirWire and all in lGB Forneys but not the Bachmann. I get everything in the engine including a 14.8V, 5200MAH LiIon battery.


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Got it figured out. The battery will go in a trailing car. Now I just have to locate my railroad under the leaves and run. Thanks for the input.


----------

